# 3D Air Projector



## MusicFestival (May 25, 2010)

How do they project 3D images in mid air? Here's an example of what I'm talking about
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYacwfebjNg&feature=related[/media]


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 25, 2010)

This is the principle of the Fog Screen. 

Also, you may want to talk to loudguyrick about his production of Beauty and the Beast that he was working on in this thread. That may work for you as well. I think the biggest problem will lie in your budget and the amount of different options you are trying to create with a single effect.


----------



## MusicFestival (May 26, 2010)

I understand that they used a fog screen, but how did they make the mouse look 3D?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 26, 2010)

What's happening is that, as opposed to projecting into a hazy room, the particles are pulled into a tight vortex using controlled air flow. However, since the haze is still not a flat surface, you will get some dimension to the image even though you lose some of the clarity. You need absolute control over the air flow in the area of the "screen".


----------

